# New Watchmen sig request



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey, my last request was 2nd June 2008 and it was:

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/39027-new-sig-request.html


The Request:

I would like a Watchmen sig!


Pics:




























Title: 


Sub-Text: "Quis Custodiet Ipsos Custodes"


More Sub-Text: 


Colors: Yellow background with a splash of red like this pic is in the background











Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: NO


All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Quis Custodiet Ipsos Custodes, I remember this from Justice league Unlimited lol


----------

